# Pumpenleistung für 2 IBC Container



## Andyzx12r (13. März 2015)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

ich möchte 2 IBC-Container miteinander Verbinden.
Dann wollte ich eine 10.000Liter bis 15.000Liter Pumpe drann laufen lassen.
Welches es werden soll, muss ich mir noch mal genau anschauen.
( Auch hier binn ich für Tipps dankbar)

Nun die Fragen: Von der Pumpe zum Y-Stück vor den UVC´S: Welcher Durchmeser wäre hier gut?

Von dort nach dem Y-Stück weiter durch die UVC´s: Was wäre hier für ein Durchmesser sinnvoll?

Von Container eins zu Container zwei, die Verbindung, hier dachte ich an zwei Leitungen:
Welcher Durchmesser wäre sinnvoll?
Und zu guter letzt: Vom letzten Container dann in den Teich?

Danke im Vorraus

PS.: Welche Luftpumpe würde ihr noch kaufen um den zweiten Container zu belüften bzw. eine weiter Leitung dann in den Teich?


----------



## Olli.P (14. März 2015)

Hi,

ich würde immer den größt möglichen Durchmesser wählen, da man zur Not immer noch mit HT-Rohren reduzieren kann. 

Für die IBC immer in DN 110 egal ob Verbindung oder Ablauf, denn auch hier ist eine Reduzierung immer leichter als den Durchmesser zu erhöhen. Denn was nützt es wenn du da einen z.B. 50er Flansch am IBC hast und danach dann auf DN 110 vergrößerst?


----------



## Michael H (14. März 2015)

Hallo 

Ich hab 2 x 110 Verbindungen zwischen den IBC's und da gehen locker 15 000 Liter durch . Vorallem haste da noch Luft noch oben , wenns mal einwenig mehr sein soll .


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Nun die Fragen: Von der Pumpe zum Y-Stück vor den UVC´S: Welcher Durchmeser wäre hier gut?
> 
> Von dort nach dem Y-Stück weiter durch die UVC´s: Was wäre hier für ein Durchmesser sinnvoll?



Du pumpst das Wasser direkt in die UVC!? Hast Du eine oder zwei UVC-Leuchten, da Du ja über ein Y-Stück aufsplitten möchtest? Den idealen Durchmesser geben Dir eigentlich die UVC-Anschlüsse vor. Meistens sind das 50er oder 63er, so dass Du eigentlich auch nur mit diesem Querschnitt auf die Pumpe und in den Y-Verteiler gehen kannst. Somit pumpst Du aber das ganze Wasser am Anfang durch das kleine Rohr, was wahrscheinlich eher bremst. Rein theoretisch müsstest Du gleich nach der Pumpe in den Verteiler gehen, damit die Reibungsverluste gering gehalten werden.

1.PVC-Y-Verteiler oder den PVC-Y-Verteiler

Zwischen den IBC würde ich auch DN 110 nehmen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (15. März 2015)

Hallo,

vielen dank für die Antworten.

Ich wollte gern an den Teich noch eine Tonne stellen mit der Pumpe(Kammer).
Jetzt würde ich das so auslegen das dann ein 110 KG oder HT Rohr bis an die IBC`s führt.
Von dort dann über das Y-Stück weiter an 2 UVC-Klärer in den ersten IBC. Dort sollten dann 2 Mauerekübe mit filtersieb ausgerüstet durchflutet werden- Grobeschmutzfang.
Unter den Mauerkübeln würde ich noch einen Patronenfilter stellen wollen. von hier soll es dann in den zweiten IBC gehen, der dann mit Helix gefüllt werden soll.

So meine Idee- freu mich aber über weitere Idenn.
Dann wäre da noch : Welche Pumpe 
                                  und eine Luftpumpe wäre auch toll.


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2015)

Sorry, aber jetzt komme ich nicht hinterher...bin raus...Machst Du bitte mal eine Skizze wo bei Dir später was sein soll? Die UVC-Klärer sind für gewöhnlich immer auf Pumpendurchsatz / also druckseitig ausgelegt, so dass die Pumpe das Wasser direkt in bzw. durch die UVC drückt.

Wo steht die Pumpe? Was für eine Pumpe soll es denn überhaupt sein? Wo stehen der oder die IBC in deiner Filterkette? Wo befndet sich die UVC? Läuft das Wasser später selbst wieder aus den IBC? Stehen sie also mit dem Auslauf über dem Teich?

Was für eine Pumpe es sein soll? Das musst Du in erster Linie selbst wissen, wenn Du weißt mit wieviel Liter/Stunde Du filtern möchest? Muss die Pumpe in die Höhe oder wie gesagt mit Druck arbeiten?


----------



## Andyzx12r (15. März 2015)

Habe ich so blöd geschrieben?

Ich mach morgen mal eine Zeichnung.

Probiere aber jetzt noch mal, in Fließrichtung des Wasser:

1.Teich
2. Pumpenkammer, hier sollte die Pumpe sein dachte ich.
3. Leitung zum ersten IBC.
3a. Am Container Y-Stück auf je einen UVC Klärer
4. In den IBC Container.
5. Vom ersten IBC in den zweiten IBC.
6. Zurück in Teich.

Zu Diskussion: 1.Welche Pumpe? FlunderPumpe oder Rohrpumpe oder oder...
                         2. Inhalte in den Containern: Im ersten Container fließt nach den beiden UVC das Wasser in 2 Mauerkübel die im Container schwimmen.
                            In den Mauerkübel ist ein Filterflies 200qm ca. dort drunter wollte ich gern Patronenfilter noch zusätzlich einbringen.
                            Nun fließt das Wasser vom ersten in den zweiten IBC, hier dachte ich Helix. (Welches wäre hier gut)
                         3. Eine Luftpumpe-> welche wäre super?


Ich hoffe so ist das verständlicher.


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2015)

Ist schon verständlicher.  ...aber...

Die UVC klemmt also von außen am IBC - OK, vermutlich unten rein in die UVC und oben raus - rein in den IBC - OK, dann Maurerkübel schwimmend? Wozu soll dieser sein?

Ich würde hier gleich Helix - schwimmend 14er oder 17er nutzen und ggf. von unten belüften, dann in den 2. IBC - Japanmatten oder ähnliches und am Ende wieder raus.

Pumpenfrage klärt sich besser dann, wenn Du überlegst, wie Du vorfilterst. Da Du eine Pumpenkammer setzen möchtest, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du über Schwerkraft das Wasser zur Pumpenkammer leitest. Hier würde ich einen Ultrasieve III oder Budgetsieve stellen, der über Schwerkraft beliefert wird. Diese Art von Filter werden durch eine Pumpe leer gepumpt, was wiederum dein weiteres Konzept unterstützen würde. Dann kommt hinter dem Siebfilter die Pumpe. Je nachdem wie weit deine Filter über die Wasserlinie reichen bzw. stehen, könnte man hier bspw. eine Oase Aquamax 20000 nutzen.

Als Luftpumpe würde ich zu einer günstigen 60 l/min Luftpumpe tendieren. Da ist der Markt offen und bietet alles was der Geldbeutel her gibt.  (konkret würde ich die günstigeren Hailea- oder Osaga-Luftpumpen nutzen)


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
die links von Zacky sind gut. Ich würde eins der Y-Stücke wählen, das mir den wenigsten Streß beim Anschließen der UVC's macht. Unterhalb 40mm Innendurchmesser wird das in Deinem Fall Pumpenleistung kosten. Ein 40er Y-PVC-Stück scheidet aus, weil in selbiges ja noch Adapter/Schlauchwelle eingeklebt werden. Die 50er oder 63er Version wäre also die passende. 
Bei der Pumpenwahl hast Du dann eine "Flunder" oder auch eine der Pumpen mit rechteckigem Ansaugkorb zur Wahl. Rohrpumpe und Luftheber scheitern an der UVC. Für beide Typen müsste der IBC "eingebuddelt" werden.
Wenn das Wasserniveau im IBC weniger als einen halben Meter höher als der Teich ist, würde ich Dir zu einer Stromsparvariante bei den Teichpumpen raten (z. B. Optimax 15000 mit ~100W Maximalleistung, oder ähnliche Modelle).


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. März 2015)

So gier nun eine "Zeichnung" von der Idee.
Ich hoffe ihr könntdamit was anfangen.


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2015)

Hallo Andreas.

Ich habe mal eine Skizze gemacht, wie ich das meine. Ob das so in etwa deinen Vorstellungen entspricht, weiß ich nun nicht, aber das ist ja auch nur ein Vorschlag von vielen, die evtl. noch kommen könnten.

In der Skizze habe ich bewusst einen Siebfilter vorne eingezeichnet, da dies die besser Alternative zu deinen Mörtelkübeln wäre. Solch ein Siebfilter ist recht einfach selbst zu bauen und dafür findest Du hier im Forum auch 2-3 gute Anleitungen. Ob der Siebfilter dann vor dem IBC steht oder gar direkt oben drüber, sei Dir überlassen. 

Ich würde Dir jedoch vom Aufbau mit schwimmenden Mörteltuppen abraten, sowie vom darunter befindlichen Patronenfilter. Ein Patronenfilter ist an sich nicht schlecht, jedoch durchaus in der Herstellung und/oder Anschaffung recht kostenintensiv (ich hatte mir mal selbst einen gebaut). Vom Reinigungsaufwand geht er noch, aber dennoch sollten die Patronen-Schwämme regelmäßig gereinigt werden. Auch würde ich den Patronenfilter an zweiter Stelle hinter dem bewegten Helix machen, da die Schwämme ggf. noch feine Schmutzpartikel zurückhalten könnten. Auch bedenke, dass die Durchflussmenge in einem Patronenfilter (hier jetzt in Schwerkraft) durchaus geringer ausfällt. Demnach bräuchtest Du recht viele und am Ende große Rohrleitungen innerhalb des Patronenfilters, was wiederum Platz kostet - daher der Vorschlag mit den Japanmatten.

Da Du an dem Patronenfilter festhälst, frage ich mich, ob dieser schon da ist oder erst gebaut werden muss? Wenn er erst gebaut werden muss, denke ich, dass Japanmatten nicht viel teurer sind, aber dafür einen stetigen Durchfluss erlauben.

Wie gesagt, Skizze ist anbei...aber entscheiden musst Du alleine, eine Kalrwassergarantie kann man nicht geben.


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. März 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

mir gefällt deine Lösung gut.
Wäre es nicht auch clever das Siebfilter vor die Pumpe zu legen?
So würde die Pumpe auch gegen Steinchen und so geschützt werden.

Das ganze als (leider) gepumpte Version sollte es dann ausgelegt werden.
Wo bekomme ich die Bauanleitung für die Siebfilter und was mir auch sehr gut gefällt,
wie hast du die Zeichnung erstellt was das für ein tolles Programm?


----------



## Michael H (16. März 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich die Bauanleitung für die Siebfilter ?



Hallo

Schau einfach mal bei den Eigenbauen nach , da sollte das ein oder andere für dich dabei sein ...


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. März 2015)

Hallo Michael,

erkenne ich das auf deinen Bilder richtig das du ein Siebfilter gebaut hast?


----------



## RKurzhals (16. März 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
die Ideen von Zacky finde ich gut. Die Pumpe hinter einem SiFi ist ein sehr gute Idee (=Halbschwerkraft, und vermeidet ein Zusetzen der Pumpe). Ein SiFi hatte ich auch mal. Ferryboxen, Oli  und Thomy haben sehr schöne Bauanleitungen ins Forum gestellt (ich habe auch...).
Zackys Vorschlag mit einem Patronenfilter ist richtig. Ich würde so weit gehen, und entweder beide IBC's mit Patronen bestücken (und parallel, nicht in Reihe betreiben). Wenn Du mutig bist, dann schaltest Du parallel zu den UV-Lamgen eine dritte! Leitung, und installierst ein paar Kugelhähne (einen an der dritten Leitung, um den Durchfluß durch die UV-Lampen zu regeln). Dafür reicht eine Pumpe. Als Bypass-Leitung empfehle ich DN 40 oder DN 50 (die Kugelhähne eine Nummer größer, also DN 50 oder DN 63!).
Als Alternative würde ich beide IBC's mit __ Hel-X füllen, und in Reihe betreiben. Bei der Geometrie der IBC's ist es sinnvoll, mehrere Kammern einzurichten (die müssen nicht perfekt gegeneinander abgedichtet sein). Die "power-Filterer" können dann noch empfehlen, wo und wieviel Hel-X "bewegt" Wartungsarbeit spart. Der Boden der IBC's muss regelmäßig abgesaugt werden - Stichwort Schmutzablass oder Schmutzablauf. Je nach Aufstellung der IBC's kann man das über den Ablaufhahn machen, oder man saugt von oben aus.


----------



## Zacky (17. März 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht auch clever das Siebfilter vor die Pumpe zu legen?



JA, das wäre natürlich das Optimum, aber dazu müsstest DU in Schwerkraft erst einmal in den Siebfilter kommen und das geht nur, wenn Du Rohre im Teich hast, die unter Wasserlinie in den Vofilter geleitet werden. Dann kann man auch hinter den Siebfilter die Pumpe stellen udn der restliche Aufbau bleibt eigentlich gleich.



Andyzx12r schrieb:


> wie hast du die Zeichnung erstellt was das für ein tolles Programm?



...das ist nur Paint...von der Standard-PC-Software...


----------



## Andyzx12r (18. März 2015)

Den Aufwand würde ich dann auch mit machen wollen.
Mir gefällt unter anderem auch diese Zielsaugtechnik von NG.
Da wäre dann so meine Idee ein Gefäss im Teich am Rand unterzubringen.
Von dort geht es dann z.B. an den Skimmer und vielleicht zwei mal am den Boden um dort absaugen zu können.
Das ganze dann über Zugschieber regelbar. Auf der anderen Seite des Gefäss wäre dann ein
Abgang zu der Pumpenkammer außerhalb des Teich.
Jetzt kann das Wasser über Schwerkraft durch das Gefäss im Teich zu der Pumpe rüber laufen.

Zweite Frage: Kann man den IBC Contaniner nicht aus seinem Steahlgeflecht rausnehmen und ihn
dann in der Erde einbuddeln? Natürlcih die Seiten dann mit Sand sauber verfüllen?
Hat das schon jemand mal ausprobiert?


----------



## RKurzhals (18. März 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
die IBC's sind recht "schlabberig", trotz der guten Wanddicke... . Ich habe einen Regenwassersammler (Speisung des Spülwassers Trofi) verbuddelt, allerdings mit Gehäuse, und einer nicht dargestellten Abdeckung (die die Last der Erdschicht darüber aufnimmt und verteilt - die hast Du ja nicht.
An den Seiten habe ich erdfeuchten Lehm eingestampft (der kam aus dem Loch höchstselbst). Der IBC sollte da voll mit Wasser sein. Es hält jetzt 5 Jahre. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob die Lösung wirklich gut ist. Zumindest kann ich mir sicher sein, dass das Regenwasser eher am IBC vorbei versickert, und eher trockener Lehm keinen Anreiz für Wurzeln bildet. Die Seitenwände des IBC wurden auch nicht zusammen gequetschet, als er leer war (das passiert im Sommer öfter).
Wenn Du den IBC von innen stabilisierst, dann könnte Deine Idee auch funktionieren. Ich nehme mal an, dass Du ihn oben aufschneiden willst, und damit kommst Du ja gut an das Innere 'ran.


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. März 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

super das du ein Bild eingestellt hast.
Ich werde mir mal gedanken machen wo ich Lehm bekomme.
Ich wollt den IBC auch garnicht komplet einbuddeln, ich dachte das etwa die hälfte raus schauen soll.
Und dadurch das er mit Wasser gfüllt wird , hätte ich auch Gegendruck.
Nur was mache ich dann im Winter?

Rolf hast du noch mehr Bilder von deinem eingebuddelten IBC.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. März 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
ich hab' Deine Antwort ganz überlesen... . Leider kann ich Dir keine Bilder mehr vom IBC zeigen. Da geht zur Hälfte der Teich drüber, die mittlere Öffnung ist also am Teichrand. 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den IBC lieber doch in eine Art "Schacht" setzen. Wenn der IBC mal leer ist, und Du gehst zu nah' ran, wenn der Boden feucht ist, dann gibt der Boden um den IBC bestimmt nach... .

Im Winter ist Entleeren eine Variante (Aussaugen, oder das Ablaßventil nutzen). Eine andere ist Frostschutz. Bei meinem Filterkeller reicht ein Holzdeckel, in Deinem Fall vermutlich eine Styropor-Haube.


----------



## Andyzx12r (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

nun bin ich immer noch dabei mir Gedanken zu machen wie den der Filter aussehen kann.
Ich würde aus heutiger Sicht die IBC auf den Boden stellen wollen und nicht Versenken im Boden.
Wir haben hier in der Region sehr hohes Grundwasser- die Elbe ist keine 100 Meter von mir entfernt und wir haben jetzt 
hier nach den Regentagen sehr viel Qualmwasser.
Zu dem mir die Idee gut gefällt die IBC`s dann über die Ablaufhähne zu spülen bzw. zu entleeren im Winter.

Was neu ist :Ich habe drei IBC Container nun-> macht es Sinn auch drei im Filter zu integrieren und wenn ja was kommt dort für ein Medium rein.
Eine Anmerkung, da ich meinen Teich mit Brunnenwasser speise ist er leider im Rotbraun durch das Eisen im Wasser.
Vielleicht kann ich das gleich mit raus Filtern.

Und welche Luftpumpe wäre gut zu belüften des Filter und des Teich?

Freu mich auf Antworten...


----------



## Roland O. (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

ob es Sinn macht 3 oder nur 2 IBC zu verbauen hängt auch stark mit deiner Teichgröße zusammen. Wenn ich jetzt mal von deiner angestrebten Umwälzmenge im Bereich von 10.-15.000 Liter ausgehe, reichen meiner Meinung nach 2 Stück vollständig.

Du könntest natürlich einen IBC als Pumpenkammer vergraben - hätte den Vorteil das du darin alles mögliche installieren kannst. Der Nachteil daran ist, du musst dir überlegen wie du den absetzenden Schmutz aus der Pumpenkammer wieder entsorgen kannst! Eine einfache Möglichkeit wäre, einen normale Bodenablauf vom Teichbau zu verwenden, und an das 110er - dir einen Schachtaus 150-200mm Rohren zu basteln, in den du eine ganz normale Schmutzwasserpumpe aus dem Gartenbaumarkt stellst. Über eine einfache und billige Zeitschaltuhr könntest du dann den Schmutz vom Boden des IBC regelmäßig absaugen lassen, und das Schmutzwasser zum Gießen im Garten oder sonst wo verwenden! So hättest du mal eine einfache, fast schon automatische Absetzkammer, die man noch zusätzlich leicht verbessern könnte - z.B. mit einem Siebeinsatz oder eine Siebfilterpatrone, usw. So hättest du auch die Möglichkeit in Zukunft dir nachträglich mal einen Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter einzubauen, sofern so etwas mal zur Diskussion stehen würde. Weiters würde ich in dieser Kammer eine Tauch-UVC einbauen, dann kannst du jede nur erdenkliche Pumpe verwenden und bist nicht auf einen Rohrdurchmesser gebunden (es sei denn du hast schon 2 UVC-Geräte für Rohranschluss). Als Pumpe kann ich z.B. die Aquaforte HF Serie empfehlen - macht gute Förderleistung bei moderatem Stromverbrauch. Wenn du nicht allzu hoch pumpen musst, wäre das 20.000er Model eigentlich ausreichend: http://www.der-koi-shop.de/Rohrpumpe 

Die beiden anderen IBC würde ich in einen kleinen Filterschacht stellen - so wie du schon geschrieben hast - eventuell halb tief eingegraben. Die Rohrleitungen von den Ablaufhähnen der IBC´s könntest du eventuell auch in ein Sammelrohr zusammenführen - dann müsstest du die Tauchpumpe umhängen bei einer Reinigung - oder du baust dir einen kleinen Sickerschacht (bei hohem Grundwasserspiegel aber sicher schwierig).

Bei den Filtermaterialien in den IBC´s würde ich zacky´s Vorschlag aufgreifen - zuerst bewegtes Helix und dann Filtermatten. Die IBC´s mit 2 Stück 110er Tankkonnektoren miteinander verbinden. Rücklauf zum Teich ebenfalls mit 2 Stück 110er Leitungen!

Last but not least solltest du dir eine gute Belüfterpumpe kaufen - günstig ist nicht immer das Beste. Wenn du einen IBC nur mit Helix betreibst, darf es schon eine etwas stärkere Pumpe sein, wenn du dann auch noch im Teich zusätzlich damit belüften willst!  Ich verwende seit Jahren eine Secoh SLL50 - ist nicht billig, aber dafür qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Und gerade bei der Belüftung vom Teich sollte man nicht am falschen Fleck sparen! http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Secoh-JDK/Secoh-JDK-50.html

Das wäre mal ein Vorschlag von meiner Seite - aber wie schon geschrieben, in so einem Fall gibt es 100 Möglichkeiten. Manche werden besser funktionieren, manche schlechter. Und die größte Frage ist auch noch nicht geklärt - was darf den das Ganze kosten. Gerade wenn es ums Geld geht, fallen viele Möglichkeiten von vornherein weg - aber man kann auch günstig was zustande bringen, und ich hoffe dir dies durch meine Idee gezeigt zu haben!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andyzx12r (6. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Roland,

ich habe mir dein Pumpentipp angesehen.
Mir gefallen diese Pumpen recht gut und der Stromverbrauch scheint recht wenig zu der Literleistung zu sein.
Auch scheint die mögliche Pumpenhöhe von 2,6Meter gut zu sein.
Die Container stehen auf Höhe vom Wasserspiegel des Teich, d.h. dann die Pumpe müssten nun "nur" 1Meter Höhe machen.

Nun ist es so, das ich mir 1 UVC Klärer zu kaufen wollte. (je 36 Watt)
Mir wurde gesagt von einem Händler, das die Tauch UVC nicht mehr in Deutschland zu bekommen sind.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der IBC Container die Dauerbestrahlung vom UVC Klärer am Ende nicht zerstört?
Die Idee mit dem Bypass finde ich klasse und werde sie versuchen zu realisieren.
So kann ich auch die Lampen abschalten und mehr Durchfluss erzielen wenn das Wasser nicht Grün ist.

Welches Helix wäre denn für meine Bedarf das richtige?
Die Luftpumpe muss ich mir noch mal anschauen, die ist in der Tat nicht gerade das Preiswerte Model.
Aber wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
Wie wäre eine AquaForte V60?

Hat jemand noch eine Idee wie ich das Eisen aus dem Wasser bekomme? Funktioniert ein Sandfilter dafür?


----------



## Roland O. (6. Apr. 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Welches Helix wäre denn für meine Bedarf das richtige?
> Die Luftpumpe muss ich mir noch mal anschauen, die ist in der Tat nicht gerade das Preiswerte Model.
> Aber wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
> Wie wäre eine AquaForte V60?
> ...



Hallo Andreas,

also Helix kannst du kaufen welches du willst - zwischen 12 und 17mm lässt es sich gut bewegen! Brauchst nur eine entsprechende Rückhaltmöglichkeit.
Die AquaForte V60 dürfte qualitativ ganz in Ordnung sein, habe unlängst bei einem Händler etliche davon an Teichbecken stehen gesehen!

Für Eisen gibt es spezielle Filtersystme - die sind aber nicht ganz billig:
http://www.alfiltra.at/filtraselect-multi-filteranlage-im-kabinettgehaeuse.html

Gibt auch billigere Komplettangebote - ob die was taugen kann ich nicht sagen:
http://shop.purway.de/Eisenfilter-HYDRA-Ironmaster-1”-Set-Eisenfilter-Brunnenwasserfilter-Hauswasserfilter-Chlor/a1025062927_u7618_z34af7463-a40c-436f-983e-ba3577eeb530/
Problem ist, man muss ständig die Patronen wechseln, und wenn ich beim Eisenfliter max. 3000Liter lese, ist das wahrlich am Teich nicht viel!

Habe selber das Problem mit zu hohem Eisengehalt im Brunnenwasser - vielleicht kann ja jemand aus der Praxis berichten - wäre auch für mich interessant!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

ich habe seit heute eine Aquaforte o Plus 20000 im Betrieb.
Jetzt habe ich eine technische Frage in die Gemeinde: Wie habt ihr die Pumpe am besten an ein DN110 Rohr angeschloßen?
Oder anders gefragt wie kann ich die Pumpe an einen Enddeckel vom DN110 Rohr anschrauben?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Ich hab ein Stück  50 mm Schlauch auf der Tülle . Von da geh ich auf ein 50 mm PCV Rohr .
Wenn du soweit bist kannste in dem Sinn weiter fahren wie du willst . 
Ein Red-Stück 110 x 50 drauf und gut ist ...


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael,

so habe ich das auch.
Dann kommen aber nur 9000 Liter in der Stunde auf der andern Seite raus, bei mir.
Zumindestens errechne ich das, 10 Liter in 4 Sekunden ergibt 9000Liter in der Stunde.

Das muss doch eine Verschraubung direkt an den DN110 Deckel geben?


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Größer wie 50 mm geht doch aus der Pumpe sowie so nicht raus oder ...?
50 mm ist die letzte Tüllenweite bei mir ...


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Juni 2015)

Bei mir auch, nur wenn ich gleich an die Verschraubung der Pumpe gehe, also nicht erst die Tülle, sondern gleich Pumpenverschaubung auf DN110 gehen.
So halten wir die Reibungswiederstände im Rohr gering bzw. bei 110 geht das rein rechnerisch gegen Null.
so zumindestens mein Gedanke.

Hast du mal Ausgelietert was dein Pumpe schaft, Michael?


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Mit der 50 mm Verrohrung macht meine das was sie soll . ( Plus / Minus der Messungenauigkeit )
Hier mal der Link zu Thema Pumpenleistung .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/pumpenleistung-lässt-nach.43281/

Denke das Bringt nicht viel direkt auf die Pumpe zu gehn . Die 2-3 mm größer machen den Bock och nicht Fett ....

EDIT ..... Wär da nicht eine Rohrpumpe besser gewesen . Bei den meisten kannste direkt mit 110 Verrohren ....


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Juni 2015)

Ich werde mir das durchlesen.....


----------



## Roland O. (28. Juni 2015)

Am schnellsten auf DN110 kommst du vermutlich mit 2 Übergangstücken - direkt an die Pumpe dieses http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Pumpenanschluss-63-mm-Klebe-x-2-Schraubverbindung und dann noch so eine flexible Verbindungsmuffe http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Flexible-Reduziermuffe-4-x-2-110-x-63mm. Mit der Muffe kannst du auch schnell die Pumpe wieder ausbauen - ohne irgendwie großartig rumfummeln zu müssen! 
9000 Liter erscheinen mir jetzt etwas wenig - wie hoch war noch mal die Förderhöhe und in welchem Durchmesser hast du derzeit verrohrt?

lg
Roland


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Mmmmhhh 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tauchstrahler-Tauch-UV-C-T5-dreiteilig

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo All,
der Fehler ist gefunden.
Die Abdeckkappe der Saugseite an der Pumpe ist verrutscht und zwar an die Saugseite rann.
Somit konnte die Pumpe nicht genug Wasser ansaugen. Kappe entfernt und siehe da-> Volle Leistung.

@: Roland, genau solche Verbindungen habe ich gesucht... Danke.

@: Patrick was willst du sagen ?


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe da noch immer eine Frage: 

Nun habe ich mich entschlossen einen Filter in "Oldschool" auf zu bauen.
Also Filterbürsten in der ersten Tonne,
in der zweiten Filtermatten PPI20,
und was könnte jetzt noch in die dritte Tonne kommen?

Ihr habt doch bestimmt Ideen.....

Ich weiß das nicht Stand der Technik, aber ich fang eben klein an


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt von einem Händler, das die Tauch UVC nicht mehr in Deutschland zu bekommen sind.



Helix wäre eine gute Wahl..............

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Juni 2015)

Die Dinger sollen vom Markt verschwinden und sind Verboten worden so hat man mir das Gesagt.
Was nun der Händler macht, weiß ich nicht.....
Aber der Preis ist ja leider nicht für die ganze Einheit....

Helix was soll ich den dort nehmen?


----------

